# "You've already submitted this form"????



## bdskelly (Dec 26, 2016)

Lately after clicking the submit button, I get a pop up that says "*You've already submitted this form" . *  The page doesn't refresh and it appears my post wasn't submitted.  ( This is an intermittent problem)

I can manually refresh the page and the post appears on the thread.  

If I press the submit button again I get the dreaded double post. (Sorry about that Case) 

Any ideas why I am getting this pop up and my posts don't simply refresh after smashing the submit button like the use to do? 

B


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 26, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2016)

Yeah i get that at times. Dont know what the prob is but dump your temp files and history. I use a mac and have to clear things up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

Yep been going on for months when I've been using my iPhone! 

Also the reply box isn't clearing all the time. I've started using Tap a Talk app more (normally I only use it when posting photos). Getting better results.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 26, 2016)

It happens on my desktop PC allot also. I quit thinking my post was not submitted and clicked submit again, then It quit double posting.

Another glitch in the matrix.


----------



## joe black (Dec 26, 2016)

I use my iPad for this forum and this problem happens occasionally.  Much more than I like.  It's a real PITA.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm sure the bosses are aware of it.

Hopefully they will find a fix soon.

It certainly is a PIA.

Al


----------



## joe black (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry for the double post. The "already submitted..."  Popped up twice.


----------



## seenred (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey B...I'm glad you posted this, cuz I've been wondering about this too...been happening to me off and on for a while now.  Glad to know it's not just me! :icon_redface:

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2016)

Yup---I've been getting that for a couple weeks---About 6 times this morning.

All I do is Copy my post, then hit "cancel draft".

Then Refresh the page, and when the page refreshes, my post appears.

If it doesn't show up, I can Paste what I Copied.

I'm sure they'll fix it soon.

Bear

LOL---On Edit---I just had to do it on this Post.


----------



## lemans (Dec 26, 2016)

I thought it was me!!! Also. I keep having to re login on my iPhone .. I know we had an update to the iOS  last week.. Do you think that's the cause?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Now it is doing it on my desktop computer, every post. can't get it to not. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Now it is doing it on my desktop computer, every post. can't get it to not. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 27, 2016)

How about converting to phpBB?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 27, 2016)

I think moving the forum to any other software platform would be a nightmare.  Think of all the threads that would have to be moved and what are the odds the two platforms would work seamlessly.  One thing that I can think of as an issue right off the bat is the photos that are directly uploaded into the current forum instead of hosted at a photo site.  Either those photos would have to be hand connected back to their threads or be lost.  So it's probably not a practical thing to do unless the forum is totally started fresh from scratch on another platform.

Someone may know a way to do it, but I think it would be a major nightmare for Jeff.


----------



## pitbulmom (Dec 27, 2016)

Does it on my Laptop too! Hope someone figures out a fix!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad to see it wasn't just me.


----------



## lemans (Dec 27, 2016)

There is something up because not only is the "already submitted " but I have to keep on login...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2016)

I know this will probably jinx it, but so far today it hasn't happened yet!

Al


----------



## dls1 (Dec 28, 2016)

It seems to me that the problem being experienced has nothing to do with a forum members computer, and it is not specific to SMF alone. The same problem exists on several of the 7 or 8 remaining forums that continue to use the Wikia Fandom platform.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't what you guys have but been having some problems too and I blame it on the problems with Yahoo.

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 28, 2016)

I've had the same problem here. Glad to hear it isn't just me.

*Question*: for those who are experiencing the problem, what browser are you using? I'm using Firefox 50.0.2 under Windows.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> I've had the same problem here. Glad to hear it isn't just me.
> 
> *Question*: for those who are experiencing the problem, what browser are you using? I'm using Firefox 50.0.2 under Windows.



Firefox, Internet Explorer, iPhone 6s, all have same problem. It's not a software issue. It's a SMF issue and whatever platform they are using.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Firefox, Internet Explorer, iPhone 6s, all have same problem. It's not a software issue. It's a SMF issue and whatever platform they are using.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I know this will probably jinx it, but so far today it hasn't happened yet!
> 
> Al


So far it hasn't happened to me today (Knocking on wood).

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep, it has happened to me intermittently.  I just go in and edit the duplicates, deleting the content and write "Duplicate Deleted." 

I was checking my drafts today in my profile and found 4 pages of the same post, each draft saved one minute later from the previous draft. 

Crazee compooters.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 30, 2016)

One additional problem that I think is related is this: when I come back to a thread in which I've posted, and other people have since responded, and I now want to respond to them, when I click on "Reply," I get a form that already contains the last post that I made. If I click on "Quote" it still has my old post, and adds the quote to that post.

What I should be getting instead is a blank form.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> One additional problem that I think is related is this: when I come back to a thread in which I've posted, and other people have since responded, and I now want to respond to them, when I click on "Reply," I get a form that already contains the last post that I made. If I click on "Quote" it still has my old post, and adds the quote to that post.
> 
> What I should be getting instead is a blank form.


I had that happen to me a few times, but I think it was because the last time I was there, I typed out a Reply and forgot to hit "Submit".

My comment was waiting for my "Submit" for hours, and I think even the next day a couple times.

I think the "Reply" box knows my Age!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> One additional problem that I think is related is this: when I come back to a thread in which I've posted, and other people have since responded, and I now want to respond to them, when I click on "Reply," I get a form that already contains the last post that I made. If I click on "Quote" it still has my old post, and adds the quote to that post.
> 
> What I should be getting instead is a blank form.



Same issue here. Has been happening for over a year now. 

Doesn't matter which browser or if I post from my phone. 

It's been inconsistent and I haven't found a pattern to why it happens, but it does! 

Happens more on the mobile side I've found. Or if I've posted from the mobile and then use the computer for the next reply.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2016)

Well Something must have happened----It hasn't happened to me in 3 Days!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 31, 2016)

I was having the same problem, thought it cleared up But Earlier it hapend one time

Gary


----------

